# Disable factory Bluetooth? OnStar use of SWC?



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone got any suggestions on this one?


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

Delete all bluetooth profiles off the factory system first, then custom map the buttons according to the instructions and what you need it to do. You may need a PAC RC to do all the phone functions, I never had great luck with ASWC if that's what your trying.

If you are using the proper harness for the radio is should simply retain onstar, and hit the blue button on the mirror for all the onstar stuff.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

I've done the first part, bluetooth profiles were removed.

Yep, I'm using the GMOS-044, with the ASWC-1. I could get a PAC-RC instead and try that.

With onstar plugged in, the mirror buttons work fine, but so do the send/end buttons on the steering wheel.

Hmm. I didn't think about the other brands of interfaces.


----------



## louierocko (Mar 26, 2013)

Call this number. 1-800-221-0932 Ext. 2319

They should be able to walk you through the programming of the ASWC-1 so that it will work with the stereo.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Folks,

There is no way to have the ASWC-1 "hide" the bluetooth buttons from onstar. Your S.O.L. unfortunately.

No biggie for me, turns out my headunit is bunk as well, so back to the stock unit I go.

I think i'm now going to do this:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/8792-7-android-tablet-dash.html

Thanks for the tip louierocko!


----------

